# What German shepherd breed line do you think he is?



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

Hint hes a mix of two.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The red colour definitely says German showline to me. The large ears suggest maybe American show line. 

Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Definitely WGSL and I have no idea about the other.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

My guess is a WGSL mixed with a Czech working line?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

WGSL and maybe Czech


----------



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

Actually i was told both parents are Czechslovakian alsation. The dad a police dog and mum a family pet and home gaurdian.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, what you were told and what we see don’t match.
No Czech line has that red coloring.
As for the police dog thing, that’s a popular selling strategy.
Without a pedigree, you can’t know for sure.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Shadow1231 said:


> Actually i was told both parents are Czechslovakian alsation. The dad a police dog and mum a family pet and home gaurdian.


....but you said he’s a mix of two?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Fodder said:


> ....but you said he’s a mix of two?


But he is a mix of two lines....German Shepherd Police Dog and German Shepherd Pet Dog


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

German shepherd police dog is NOT a line. There are 3 basic lines of GSDs - German working lines, of which the Czech dogs could be considered a part, as they are all descended from working lines, German show lines, which are all black and red, and American show lines.

Working lines could be subdivided into East German (DDR) West German and Czech, but since the DDR no longer exists, there's not much point in doing that. Czech lines have mostly DDR lines and some West German lines as their foundation

Pet lines are generally a mixture of lines put together with no titles, no health testing, and no thought as to whether the lines will be a good mix.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> German shepherd police dog is NOT a line. There are 3 basic lines of GSDs - German working lines, of which the Czech dogs could be considered a part, as they are all descended from working lines, German show lines, which are all black and red, and American show lines.
> 
> Working lines could be subdivided into East German (DDR) West German and Czech, but since the DDR no longer exists, there's not much point in doing that. Czech lines have mostly DDR lines and some West German lines as their foundation
> 
> Pet lines are generally a mixture of lines put together with no titles, no health testing, and no thought as to whether the lines will be a good mix.


Loll I guess my sarcasm wasn’t strong enough


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Tyson, I thought you were the OP! 🤣


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Tyson, I thought you were the OP! 🤣


It’s okay, still some good info for the op to learn from.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sometimes you need a special sarcasm font... 😁


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Sometimes you need a special sarcasm font... 😁


On many websites, the use of PINK FONT is reserved to indicate sarcasm. We should do that here but the closest they have is purple.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Might be useful info for the OP. 
The breed was named _Deutscher Schäferhund_ by von Stephanitz, literally translating to "German Shepherd Dog". The breed was so named due to its original purpose of assisting shepherds in herding and protecting sheep. At the time, all other herding dogs in Germany were referred to by this name; they thus became known as _Altdeutsche Schäferhunde_, or Old German herding dogs.

The direct translation of the name was adopted for use in the official breed registry; however, at the conclusion of World War I, it was believed that the inclusion of the word "German" would harm the breed's popularity,[61] due to the anti-German sentiment of the era.[62] The breed was officially renamed by the UK Kennel Club to "Alsatian Wolf Dog",[61] after the French region of Alsace bordering Germany.[23] This name was also adopted by many other international kennel clubs.

Eventually, the appendage "wolf dog" was dropped,[61] after numerous campaigns by breeders who were worried that becoming known as a wolf-dog hybrid would affect the breed's popularity and legality.[23] The name Alsatian remained for five decades,[61] until 1977, when successful campaigns by dog enthusiasts pressured the British kennel clubs to allow the breed to be registered again as German Shepherds.[63] The word "Alsatian" still appeared in parentheses as part of the formal breed name and was only removed in 2010.[64]

German Shepherd - Wikipedia 

The name Alsatian persists but most true breeders and enthusiasts will call them by the correct name. Alsatian is NOT a breed, it was a political maneuver.
Also worth noting is that since the DDR and Czech lines are relative newcomers to the rest of the world, most "Alsatians" were predominately show lines.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

tysonsingh said:


> Loll I guess my sarcasm wasn’t strong enough


Well,it sure gave me a silly chuckle!😁


----------

